# Cattle breed pics only (no comments please)



## redtailgal (Sep 30, 2011)

It is very difficult for those of us making the breed pages to find pics to use for the pages that will not infringe copyrights.

If you have pics of your own, or can get permission to use someone else's pics, please post them here.

ALL breeds are needed.

Cows, calves and bulls.

It would be best if there were no other animals in the pics, and no people in the pics please.



> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 30, 2011)

you should ask 77herford. He's got plenty of herefords to choose from. I assume they are horned ones too.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 30, 2011)

redtailgal,  are you looking for all fully grown bovine or mix?


----------



## elevan (Sep 30, 2011)

RTG needs Fully grown Cow / Heifer, Fully grown Bull / Steer and Calf pictures.  She is being a HUGE help with the breed pages and that is where the pictures are being used.  Any help from members is greatly appreciated.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 30, 2011)

Any and all, but esp calves.  They are VERY hard to come by.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a couple picture of a black baldy from the last steer herd we had. 











Both pics are of the same animal.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 30, 2011)

Hereford Bull
Black Baldies are not a breed.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 30, 2011)

No Baldies are not a breed, but they are a hybrid that is widely used and accepted.

With Hereford, Polled Herefords and Black Herefords all being in herdbooks, and adding in the Black Hereford hybrid and the hybrid of Baldies, it can be very confusing to a newbie, so it is important that all of them are covered and explained.

and thanks for the pic, he is a handsome guy!  Is he a polled hereford or a hereford that was dehorned?


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> No Baldies are not a breed, but they are a hybrid that is widely used and accepted.
> 
> With Hereford, Polled Herefords and Black Herefords all being in herdbooks, and adding in the Black Hereford hybrid and the hybrid of Baldies, it can be very confusing to a newbie, so it is important that all of them are covered and explained.
> 
> and thanks for the pic, he is a handsome guy!  Is he a polled hereford or a hereford that was dehorned?


There are thousands of hybrids are you going to name all of them.  And yes he is polled.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 30, 2011)

I am going to name all the hybrids in the list requested by the mods.

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 30, 2011)

:/


----------



## WHFarms (Oct 3, 2011)

Ayshire heifer - 4 months old.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## WHFarms (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll take more pictures as she grows...


----------



## herfrds (Oct 3, 2011)

Horned Hereford cow and bull





Jersey milk cow with bum calf





Sleeping


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 3, 2011)

Registered Jersey cow and calf


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 3, 2011)

Red Brahman Heifer








Young Simbrah Bull  




Simbrah Heifer 







Simmental Heifer




Charlais Heifer


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you (and the brahman heifer is GORGEMOUS!)


----------



## OtterCreekRanch (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope I do not offend anyone, but I would probably try to stick to "registered" or purebred out of registered stock type cattle for pictures as cattle who are "mostly" a certain breed still may be slightly off from what the breed should really look like and that might confuse those who are new to those breeds.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 4, 2011)

OtterCreekRanch said:
			
		

> I hope I do not offend anyone, but I would probably try to stick to "registered" or purebred out of registered stock type cattle for pictures as cattle who are "mostly" a certain breed still may be slightly off from what the breed should really look like and that might confuse those who are new to those breeds.


I don't know what you're getting at but in the case of the Charolais heifer there are purebred registered Charolais that have that gold colouration.  They're called "red-factor" Charolais.  Charolais that are purebred registered can also be black and red too, as well as other breeds like Simmental and Gelbvieh.  Simbrah are purebred cattle, it's actually a breed, not a cross (though it originally came from crossing Brahman with Simmental).  I think you just opened a can of worms here because I think it actually WOULD help people to see what kind of colours can be had from a breed that has been improved over time, and not just the traditional colours.  I think it would be more confusing for people if they are uninformed about the variety of colours that have come about with improvements of several breeds, like Charolais, Simmental, Gelbvieh, Maine Anjou and Salers.  Oh, and even Black Herefords too, among many other breeds.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 4, 2011)

All photos that follow the requests of the original post are welcome in this thread.

I DO need some photos of certain hybrids, so as long as the pics are properly labeled, there is not a problem.  It will be up to the person creating the specific breed pages as to whether or not a pic will be used in the project and that will be finalized by the mods, who are carefully screening the breed pages to make sure they are appropriate for newbies.

Others that are working on cattle pages may find this thread useful as well.

This thread is simply a place to submit pics that MAY or MAY NOT be used. They are not here for educational purposed, nor are they here for public critique. (Please refer to the BEGINNING of the thread, as this is not one to just jump in at the middle)


ALL that said, Please keep this thread friendly.

Having a place to submit pics for the breed pages is a valuable resource to those of us working on the breed page, and it would be a shame for those of us who are working on the pages to lose this as a possible resource.

If you want to submit a photo please to do with the  proper label.

If you want to thank someone for a pic, please do so.

Let's also try to keep the chat to a minimum on this thread too, so that it will be somewhat consolidated and easier to use when searching for a particular breed.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 4, 2011)

I need some pictures of Charolais, Simmental, Gelbvieh and Shorthorn, if anyone is able to offer any pics. Purebreds and crossbreds are welcome.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 4, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I need some pictures of Charolais, Simmental, Gelbvieh and Shorthorn, if anyone is able to offer any pics. Purebreds and crossbreds are welcome.


There are pictures of a Charolais and a Simmental on page 2 of this thread. Provided by Pumpkinpup.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 4, 2011)

OtterCreekRanch said:
			
		

> I hope I do not offend anyone, but I would probably try to stick to "registered" or purebred out of registered stock type cattle for pictures as cattle who are "mostly" a certain breed still may be slightly off from what the breed should really look like and that might confuse those who are new to those breeds.


X2


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 4, 2011)

Newborn Red Brahman calf


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 4, 2011)

I have done the "angus" style pages, but need pics of

africangus
brangus
chinagus
and wangus


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you, Pumpkin pup for your contributions to this thread!


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2011)

There are MANY hybrids / cross breeds on the breeds list that we need pages done for.  We truly welcome all properly labeled pictures.  Registered stock is not required.  Purebred is only required for pure breeds.  But again, we are also looking for certain hybrids / cross breeds.  Please refer to the Cattle Breed Listing  to learn what we are looking for.  If you would like to volunteer to create a breed page, please go here for instructions. 

*IF you have questions or concerns regarding this project, please PM me.*


----------



## manybirds (Oct 4, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1417_farm_pictures_066.jpg
> Newborn Red Brahman calf


lol no offense but they're not very attractive babies r they?


----------



## OtterCreekRanch (Oct 5, 2011)

I have over 20 years experience in many of the breeds mentioned. I am more than aware that simbrah are a purebred breed. We had a couple dozen of them at one point in time. Again, I never said a word about Simbrah, Charolais or Simmental in particular. I just said that I thought it would be best to use only pictures of known purebred animals for education purposes. With that said, in mine and my husband's opinion, (again, him having over 20 years experience in raising and showing purebred cattle of many different breeds as well) some of the animals I have seen I would be willing to bet the farm on them not being purebred animals. Even if they are they might not be the best representation of that breed. Just because you can say an animal sort of looks like a breed and that breed can come in that color, does not make it that breed. It does newbies no favors at all to picture animals that look "sort of" like a breed even if it is to say that the breed can come in that color. Conformation and type also come into play. I know I myself am very passionate about the breeds I raise and would hope any information put out there about them is factual and a good representation of what the breed should really be.

Like I said, it was an opinion based on my experience that I was trying to give in order to help make these breed pages better. If my opinion and knowledge are not wanted then I will be more than happy to leave and retract anything I have added to the breeds database.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks to all that have posted pics!

These pics are a wonderful resource to those making pages.

Please remember to let the owner know if you choose to use their pic, and give them credit for the pic on your page!

What about the dairy cows?  LOts of beef pics in here and a couple jerseys, do any of you have a dairy herd to contribute with?  ESP Holsteins that are clean.  All the public domain Holsteins that I have seen thus far have some very dirty cows.


Keep those pics comin! (and please, dont comment on each others pics, that is not what this thread is for)


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 5, 2011)

Shorthorn Cow






Brown Swiss Bull Calves


----------



## elevan (Oct 5, 2011)

*I will state again that if anyone has concerns with the breed page project to PM myself or another moderator.

Please limit this thread to pictures of cattle that are properly labeled and questions regarding what is being looked for.

If you feel something is mislabeled, PM the OP or a moderator (hit the report button).*


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 5, 2011)

18 month black Angus heifer:


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 5, 2011)

OtterCreekRanch said:
			
		

> I have over 20 years experience in many of the breeds mentioned. I am more than aware that simbrah are a purebred breed. We had a couple dozen of them at one point in time. Again, I never said a word about Simbrah, Charolais or Simmental in particular. I just said that I thought it would be best to use only pictures of known purebred animals for education purposes. With that said, in mine and my husband's opinion, (again, him having over 20 years experience in raising and showing purebred cattle of many different breeds as well) some of the animals I have seen I would be willing to bet the farm on them not being purebred animals. Even if they are they might not be the best representation of that breed. Just because you can say an animal sort of looks like a breed and that breed can come in that color, does not make it that breed. It does newbies no favors at all to picture animals that look "sort of" like a breed even if it is to say that the breed can come in that color. Conformation and type also come into play. I know I myself am very passionate about the breeds I raise and would hope any information put out there about them is factual and a good representation of what the breed should really be.
> 
> Like I said, it was an opinion based on my experience that I was trying to give in order to help make these breed pages better. If my opinion and knowledge are not wanted then I will be more than happy to leave and retract anything I have added to the breeds database.


I was using Chars and Simms as examples.  And like I said, even though it is ideal to use pictures of known purebred animals only, I think it would do more confusion to newbies because when they are showed a picture of, say, a black Simmental, they start wondering why it's called a Simmental when it's black.  Don't get me wrong, it is worth putting up pics of what a breed is supposed to look like, but it would also help to show others what kind of colour patterns have emerged from how certain breeds have become more modernized, like Charolais, Simmental, Gelbvieh and the others I listed.

So please, don't take offense with what I said because I was just trying to point out that sometimes showing a picture of pure-breed only doesn't exactly let people see the entire picture.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, and thanks AggieKatie for the shorty pic.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll give my 2 cents on the picture debate here. But first off I will give a big thank you to all who choose to contribute to this project. You are helping educate our future generations and those just considering cattle.

Now for the commentary. 

When there are variations in color or patterning within a breed extra pictures noting that just helps add clarity for all. Even if they include odd variations that only periodically show up.

As an example: You say the word dexter and 90% of the people see black. Well black isn't the only color. They are also red. By providing both if we can we have just helped inform some who may not know this. 

As to the best representation of the breed in the pics. We go with what is provided by the members here. If better pics come along later then there is always the option to swap them. The next issue is what is the best of any breed? I've spent enough time in show rings to know judges have different opinions and preferences when it comes to what characteristics make a show animal the best of breed. So on this one we will never see 100% concensus. Show an animal in one state and clean up and move to the next and not even place. It can and does happen that easily.


Showing pics of different breeds at different stages also gives people a better idea of how a particular breed develops.

Where we may have an interesting situation in the future with some breeds is the fact that breed standards are not uniform country to country. We deal with this in Jerseys. What we class as a standard purebred jersey in Canada is some what different from the U.S. standard. With A.I. those differences are narrowing some, but in most cases you can tell a U.S. bred jersey from a Canadian.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 11, 2012)

Are there any more pictures anyone can share? I'm looking for pictures on Black Angus, Red Angus, Charolais, Simmental, Shorthorn, Brown Swiss, Belgian Blue, Belgian Red, and Jersey cattle.  BTW, thanks everyone for the pictures already sent in.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 11, 2012)

this is my 4 month old black angus heifer. i am not positive that shes purebred though so im not sure if this pic will be of help to you. is it a bad angle?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 12, 2012)

No that angle's fine. Thanks! 


Any other takers, or givers rather?


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

Not a great pic, but here's a Jersey:


----------



## Snowhunter (Jan 12, 2012)

Jersey Cow










Reg. Black Simmental bull




Charolais bull






I can get some better pics of the Simmental bull and some of the black angus cows... all the calves are mixed. Did yall want any pics of CharolaisxAngus calves? IIRC Thats a fairly common cross, not sure if its got a certain name or not.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 12, 2012)

I would love to see a side-on view of your Simmental bull, Snowhunter.  And a pic or two of your Angus cows would be great as well!  Thanks


----------



## kelsey2017 (Jan 13, 2012)

What happened to no comments? I would love to scroll through pages of breed pictures.  Let each poster comment on_ their_ picture.  Even the odd cross-breed is interesting to see, so long as we know what breeds it came from. JMHO 
Shorthorn cows aged 5 and 3




Shorthorn (mother) Jersey (father) year and a half old heifer




Year and a half old Jersey Bull


----------



## Snowhunter (Jan 13, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I would love to see a side-on view of your Simmental bull, Snowhunter.  And a pic or two of your Angus cows would be great as well!  Thanks


I'll see what I can get for ya  Now that its been dry a few days, I should be able to get a few nicer photos of them out in the pasture.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks snow.

Any others?


----------



## charlie01 (Jan 19, 2012)

Shorthorn Bull




White Shorthorn with Hereford calves




Hereford Bull Calf




Simmental Bull Calf




Shorthorn Heifers




Hereford x Shorthorn cow and calf


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 20, 2012)

charlie01 said:
			
		

> Shorthorn Bull
> [url]http://ranchers.net/photopost/data/503/thumbs/DSC08690.JPG[/url]
> 
> White Shorthorn with Hereford calves
> ...


 Thanks charlie.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 20, 2012)

Red Angus Heifer, I can get recent full body pics if you'd like.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone raise Canadian Speckled Parks?  I love the looks of the breed.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 23, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Anyone raise Canadian *Speckle Park cattle*?  I love the looks of the breed.


Me too.  Just correcting the spelling errors.   Not only do I like the looks but I also like how they sound productive-wise.  Really hardy, easy calver, great on grass, docile and highly fertile.  I know there's no such thing as a best or perfect breed but them Speckle Park cattle sure come pretty darned close!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 23, 2012)

A fella I know found a couple at the stock pens that he bought but he didn't know at the time what their breed was....they were absolutely the meatiest looking beef cow I'd seen, their udders were huge and their markings were beautiful.   He was quite impressed with them all around.  They sure were sweeties too....I wish we had more of the breed in this area.  

BTW...thanks for the spelling correction!


----------



## Farmerboy (Jan 23, 2012)

I got some pictures of Holstein bull calves if interested.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jan 24, 2012)

WRB, I'm still working on pics.. if it stays dry today I should be able to get some pictures... hopefully the critters cooperate!


We do have one Speckle Park cow, but she's older then dirt so probably not the best example of the breed.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 24, 2012)

Great pictures Farmerboy, I'll be sure to use them.

Snowhunter, I do need some (or at least a) picture of Speckle Park cattle as well, so if you can get that one up of her that would be great.  I'm curious to see what a grandma SP looks like anyway.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jan 24, 2012)

Black Angus cow





Black Simmental bull-I can get a better one once they're done congregating at the water trough  and out in the sun





Gramma SP wouldn't cooperate.. I'll see what I can do when she's in a better spot in the pasture.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2012)

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> Black Angus cow
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2186_4.jpg
> 
> Black Simmental bull-I can get a better one once they're done congregating at the water trough  and out in the sun
> ...


DAM fine collection of mookies (UK for cows lol) you have there and he's a handsome chap - ops no comments please - Sorry


----------



## Snowhunter (Jan 25, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Snowhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Royd  Of course, theres a few straglers, but most everyone's doin very well this year 

(Sorry WRB for the commentary! )


----------



## southpaw1964 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5900_100_2669.jpg
This is my Romagnola


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 25, 2012)

southpaw1964 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5900_100_2669.jpg
> This is my Romagnola


Nice.


----------



## Snowhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Finally got a pic of Granny Dominecker, our Speckled Park cow. Poor girl is older then dirt  but she keeps on tickin!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 1, 2012)

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> Finally got a pic of Granny Dominecker, our Speckled Park cow. Poor girl is older then dirt  but she keeps on tickin!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2186_dominecker2.jpg


  How old is she?


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 1, 2012)

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> Finally got a pic of Granny Dominecker, our Speckled Park cow. Poor girl is older then dirt  but she keeps on tickin!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2186_dominecker2.jpg


What a grand old lady she is


----------



## Snowhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

She is a grand ol Lady, thats for sure 

She's somewhere between 25-30. She's due anyday  and after this she'll retire from the beef herd and live out her life spoiled with my dairy cows


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 1, 2012)

She's still purdy...and still producing!   What a great cow!  :bun


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 1, 2012)

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> She is a grand ol Lady, thats for sure
> 
> She's somewhere between 25-30. She's due anyday  and after this she'll retire from the beef herd and live out her life spoiled with my dairy cows


WOW oldest girl I ever saw was last year - a Dexter at 21 with calf


----------



## rsf31tmp (Feb 1, 2012)

wow? I am shocked by that. How old to ranchers usually keep a cow going? I was thinking 10-12 years...never 20. WOW!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 1, 2012)

> Normal, expected life span of cattle is 20-25 years. (The oldest cow on record lived to be 49 years!)


This is from an article about how current dairy and meat agricultural practices causes 25% decrease in normal life span since the norms recorded 1950s.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 1, 2012)

Those old cows can make some of the best mothers and teachers for the rest of the herd.  My Uncle kept his Bulls for many years.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 1, 2012)

rsf31tmp said:
			
		

> wow? I am shocked by that. How old to ranchers usually keep a cow going? I was thinking 10-12 years...never 20. WOW!


That really all depends on how productive a cow is and how strict or what the culling criteria is.  There are many farms and ranches that can't afford to keep an old cow until she dies of old age, but there are some that can. Basically as long as a cow is able to produce a calf  she's a keeper.  I've heard of plenty of cattlemen keeping cows until they were "old enough to vote."


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 19, 2012)

<<bump>>

Anyone have any Maine Anjou pics to share?  Looking for pics of steers and heifers, even if they're crossbreds.


----------



## boothcreek (Nov 19, 2012)

9 yr old Black polled Dexter cow Abigail (yes she only has 3 teats, she lost 1 a few years ago to an infection)






1 month old black polled Dexter Steer "Shorty"





8 month old horned Black Dexter Heifer "Winter" With our 5 yr old Dun polled Dexter Bull "Henry"


----------



## greybeard (Nov 20, 2012)

No comment.


----------



## Farmerboy (Nov 20, 2012)

This pictures are my friend's cattle

4 year old Guernsey cow





7 year old Lowline angus bull





My half lowline angus heifer


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 21, 2012)

Is anyone willing to share some more Simmental pics?  I got the ones of the heifer and bull earlier in this forum, but would like some more, particularly with bulls, calves, steers, young heifers...crossbred, fullblood or purebred would be just fine.


----------



## neener92 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pregnant Guernsey Heifer. She will be two years old this coming spring.
Pumpkin Roll


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 30, 2012)

Stew the highland bull, 11 months






Heather the 1st time bred (she better be Stew) heifer, 27 months






Ruth the 1st time bred heifer, 26 months


----------



## alpenrose (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you still looking for pictures?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 3, 2013)

alpenrose said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for pictures?


Always.   What do you have to share?


----------



## GoldBarRanch (Jan 21, 2013)

Miniature Longhorn Bull @ 3 days old - 1 year old


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Brahma steer (named "Red Bull")










Holstein calves (named "June" and the steer didn't have a name)





Angus heifer (named "Samantha")





Jersey calf (named "Brownie")





Brown Swiss cow (named "Misty" or "Swiss" -- people called her both)





don't know if there's a page for bison or not, but here's Cody the Bison


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

I just can't like the Brahma look.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 22, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I just can't like the Brahma look.


I can.   Just something about those ears...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just don't like it. Something weird about it. I love the size though.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 14, 2013)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would die for a Brahma! I LOVE those big ol' ears!


----------

